# New Basement Ceiling with Ceiling Tiles



## crgauth (Nov 1, 2007)

My current basement (with approx 7.5' ceilings) are drywall with texture on them. Going to rip them out. Don't want to put drywall back up as it always seems that when you need to run wires or pipes, it is all closed up. Don't wnat a traditional suspended ceiling as I don't want to lose any more height. I had seen a system a few years abck that used tiles from suspended ceilings, but the grid attached directly to the joists. Then a T strip snapped in to hold them in place. Anyone familiar with this system? Can it be purchased at chain buiding supply houses?
Thanks


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Home Depot sells it. I think it's called Ceiling Max.
Ron


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Links: http://www.acpideas.com/index.cfm?XlinkID=16

http://www.michaelholigan.com/Departments/TVShow/seg_tscript.asp?ts_id=5252&text_type=M&text_page=1


----------

